# Fynns clearing space sale thread (OOP Goodies inside)



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

*Fynns clearing space sale thread (OOP Goodies inside)updated with new stuff*

right peeps, im seriously running out of space so haveing a clear.
this thread will be updated as i decide whats going (and whats staying)
and almost everything in this thread will be OOP/hard to get items. right to get the show on the road we have the following goodies aviable:

the following are ideal for the collectors amongst you:

Warhammer Battles 1st edition of WHFB in box with all rule books, slight damage to the box, but otherwise all books are in good condition (this can go for silly money on ebay, just seen one for £99.95......lol)

Warhammer Fantasy Battle 2nd edtion box set, complete, fair condition

WHFB 3rd edtion hardback rule book, great condition (also have a softback copy as well)

WHFB Warhammer Armies (1988) 1 loose page, but otherwise in good condition

Warhammer Siege (1991) by Rick Priestly, good condition with rules for both fantasy and 40K

WHFB 4th Edition, boxed and complete with all models still on sprue (HE and Gobos) dice, templetes and range sticks. (pics avilable if needed) and is in great condition (almost mint due to no cellophane)

if intrested in the above, shout here or PM with offers of either Cash or trade (GK's, SM, Orks and FW)

if you want pics, let me know and i see what i can do.

Warhammer Siege (1998) Good condition 

Classic Zombie Dragon in box, complete and unbuilt SOLD
















Classic Necromancer on manticore in box, complete and unbuilt SOLD

















Dogs of War set, in box, unbuilt/painted
















Old school? Dark Elves on Cold ones
















LotR Balins Tomb resin base (limited edition?) complete with fellowship
















3rd Edition Talisman box set (US version) complete and un-used, figures still on sprues, cards in wrapers, and no counters punched out SOLD

























Sensable offers only on the above items, i will be to trade or take cash, Trade items im looking for are Grey knights (both metal and plastic, and if im lucky, maybe FW)

Now the following item(s) will only go to very serious offers of either cash or trade
















it also includes plague fleet and sea of blood add ons, none of the cards or counters from the add ons have been punched out, and the card decks are still sealed
















and a box set of monsters of the sea, complete and unpainted

















i would prefer the man'o'war bundle to go as a complete set.
UK trades/sales only as the bigger items will cost too much to ship.

shout here, or PM with any serious offers

thanks for looking
richard


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow there is a serious trip down memory lane.

I will have to go away and have a think about the Man O War stuff, very tempting.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Vash i also have some more warmaster gear, 2 painted armies, 1 O&G, ands 1 undead, also have some more part painted tomb kings as well, i be taking pics over the weekend and put em up on here.

edit: will also be listing a chaos dwarf army as well (with pics)


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Thread update with a Painted (not by me) Chaos Dwarf army, pics below, only thing not shown is an unbuilt great torus with rider and CD morter









































































As i said in the OP, i will accept either senseable offers or trade for Grey Knights (metal, plastic or FW).
i will be posting up 2 painted warmaster armies oer the weekend as well, and anything else i dig out, which will include a complete Dragon quest game, and ian livingstones Dragon Masters game


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Right, i have just found an almost new copy of WHFB "dogs of war" army book.
And from what i can make out, its never been read either.
And i have also found the following current edition WHFB army books
Bretonia
Lizardmen
Ogre Kingdoms
Vampire Counts
All are as new and as far i know havent even been used in combat 

shout if intrested

...........wonders of in search of more hidden goodies of the good old days of GW


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fynn you willing to work out a sale for your Tanith stuff + That zombie dragon if ya still got em?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

PM me with an offer, and we go from there


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

ok, now have pics of the 1st warmaster army
Undead horde
































































i can post more pics if you need em, as its a large army.
there all metal models on plastic base's so can be striped easy enough if needed.
shout or pm if intrested


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

time for a little bump, come on peeps, surely some one would love some of these goodies


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, some crazy back in time stuff here 

I remember painting that zombie dragon (-rider) as a present for an ex gf. It's a really nice model.

How much are you after for the LOTR folks?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

PM me with an offer, i also have the attack on weathertop set and an unopened Ambush at amon hen, and unbuilt (no box) Balrog.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

time for a bump for this lot, im sure theres some nice goodies here that some one wants.
Will acept any good cash offers, or trade for Grey knights, dreadnougts, stormravens and rhinos/razorbacks.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Bump time, sold a few bits, still plenty left. And due to unexpected repairs need for the family car, i need this lot to go ASAP.
PM me with any offers (will still take trade, but cash is more needed at the mo)

cheers
fynn

Edit, more stuff added


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

now have some of the items listed on ebay here
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/blacksabbath6969/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
listings include the man o war bundle and 2 warmaster armies


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Did you put some thumbtacks on the heads of your chaos dwarfs? I wish I had the liquid cash. Chaos Dwarfs is what i was consider getting into fantasy with.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

lol, im not sure whats on there heads, i got the dwarfs as part of car boot lot of old models, and they was buried in the bottom of the box.
plus with the CD's you can use em in mantics kings of war game.
i may concider doing a trade, depending on what you have (just need to work out postage to the states), if your short of cash (i know that feeling too well......lol)


----------

